# DSL Router to Fibre Optic Duplex System?



## davidkahn (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all, I'd like to get your advice on a little situation our church has.

To give you a rundown of the situation, we're located in a mall, in 3 very distant locations. Our church service is held at the 5th floor and we have 2 offices at the 4th floor. Think east and west and the church service is held in the middle/center (but on the 5th floor). The distances between the offices and the worship service is about 200-300m. We were allowed to install our own networking cables by the mall management.

Rather than having to purchase 3 internet connections for each of the locations, I wanted to just use the main office (west) and route the connections via fibre optic cables to the 2 other locations.

You may be asking why fibre? It's because the west office is going to be used as an overflow room that can seat about 200 people. So rather than having to install mic cables and coaxial cables to all 3 areas, I could install 1 fibre optic cable to transmit audio/video/data. The telco we're on currently does not have a budgeted high speed connection so we're limited to 10mbps adsl. I was hoping to provide adsl internet to all 3 sites over fibre optic (data mode) and still use the cable to transmit audio/video to the east office for people to watch the live stream.

I've attached a diagram of what I want to achieve.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2012)

you are asking in wrong forum.this kind of setup which involves streaming audio/video/data over optical fiber cable will be best answered in forums like AVSforum or at least you will be nudged in the right direction.


----------



## davidkahn (Sep 9, 2012)

Actually this is the right forum. Let me make it clearer.

I'm looking at the *ADSL Router to Fibre Optic LAN connecting 3 offices* side of things. Is it possible?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2012)

i don't know if you are in India but no one here uses optical fiber cable in their home/setup for networking/net.i am not even sure if anyone here has actually ever bought optical fiber cable for networking.i found some links for you so go through these & then if you still think this is the right forum to ask such queries then good luck finding answers here.
Fiber Optic Tutorial - Network: designing fiber optic network, industrial network, long cable runs, high speed networking, fiber optic cable, fiber optic cable assembly, custom cable assembly.
Optical Fiber based home networking - YouTube


----------

